# your favorite wheel



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hi guys i was out today and i just noticed how much nicer stock wheels are becoming . i just wanted to get everyones opinion on there favorite stock wheel. im sure ill get alot of guys yelling se r wheel, but i honestly would go for a set of volvo wagon wheels if they would fit the b12. hey who doesnt like gun metal? anyways, just wanted everyones 2 cents.........


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, if it's ok to go outside the Datsun/Nissan world, then BMW makes some really nice wheels that would fit. But they got those funny MWB letters in the cap. Volkswagon made some really nice 4X100's. Saw a B12 with Honda hubcaps 2day. My boy pointed it out - laughing. He's catching on......


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

sure it is. i said volvo because i dont think ive ever sen a pair that i didnt like...yet


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

The 5 Spoke SE-R Spec V wheels are hot. 
Still you just cant beat Ferrari wheels. 

-Nick


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

id say the second gen eclipse wheels were nice. the specail edition OZ ones. prolly because i have the same exact wheels on my civic now only they are more anthracite finish, with yellow(tastefull) lettering.....sorta like this!!!! hehe
my civic 4dr wheels


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the one i drooled over when i first saw them was the new mustang Gt pewter mags, those are freaking good looking


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Wouldn't the backspacing be all wrong on the BMW wheels?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i kinda like the pontiac firebird wheels.. the 5 spoke chrome polished look..










somethign abuot that just screams "stock" with "fast" ehhe


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*8-shooter b12 wheels*

lets talk about nissans for a moment. i got some factory edition 14's that i have not seen on any other sentra ever. they are pretty basic, round, with 8 holes making them looks liek a 6-shooter(well with 8 holes tho, so an 8-shooter..hehe)
at first i hated these things, now they are growing on me cuz no one else has them. and im thinking im going to spray paint them gloss black and add my home depot front lip to this bitch after the manual tranny is in. what do you guys think? anyone ever seen these wheels or know what im talking about?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

the G35 Coupe wheels, although they wouldnt fit a B series, are incredibly dope!!!! anyone know if they will fit my 02 Alty?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

lets not forget the stockers on the mp3t. i love those! hard to believe that it and the 6 are pretty much the same price ,though.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

MY stock 13 inch wheels with generic wheel covers painted either white or gunmetal. Yeah BABY!!!  Sooooo cool.


----------



## matt1sd (Oct 24, 2002)

my wheels


----------



## matt1sd (Oct 24, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *i kinda like the pontiac firebird wheels.. the 5 spoke chrome polished look..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are grand am wheels not firebirds


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: 8-shooter b12 wheels*



WMengineering said:


> *lets talk about nissans for a moment. i got some factory edition 14's that i have not seen on any other sentra ever. they are pretty basic, round, with 8 holes making them looks liek a 6-shooter(well with 8 holes tho, so an 8-shooter..hehe)
> what do you guys think? anyone ever seen these wheels or know what im talking about? *


 ***** I know which ones you are referring to. They only came on the GXE models, unless special ordered. They are kind of rare. I'm with you WMengineering, I like to keep it all Nissan, when it comes to wheels. I am dying to buy a set of the ever popular 15" 200SX SE-R wheels.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i like the lexus is300 stock wheels, kinda remind me of se-r wheels and spec v wheels,,,,, i dont know, and plus theyre gunmetal


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

i like the simple but very clean wheel of the is300.......ohh yea....peace


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

wow, i have everyones opinion except for the b12 gurus,blown and Myet. lets not forgot faceman bka b12racer and last but not least the b12 "gunny" boostboy, lets hear it guys!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

enkei arashi my fav


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I like the wheels on the BMW M3 or the Volks on the 350Z track edition. OH and you gotta like the blue wheels on the Anniversary Edition Trans Am


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *wow, i have everyones opinion except for the b12 gurus,blown and Myet. lets not forgot faceman bka b12racer and last but not least the b12 "gunny" boostboy, lets hear it guys! *


 ***** I checked in, look at the last post on page 1 of this thread. I like the 15" 200SX [B14] SE-R wheels. I'm currently trying to buy a set right now.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan wheels: B14 SE-Rs
Aftermarket wheels: SSR Professor SP1s


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

aaahh another se r wheel fan. i knew they would come! how about the original gold sti wheels ? who didnt love those ,huh?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> ****** I checked in, look at the last post on page 1 of this thread. I like the 15" 200SX [B14] SE-R wheels. I'm currently trying to buy a set right now. *


 for the 4wd?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *aaahh another se r wheel fan. i knew they would come!*


I had 'em on my old car - you'd think I'd like 'em  . Right now I'm particularly in love with the steelies on my Subaru...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

For Nissan's,yeah, I like the B14 SE-R wheels.As for everything else in the world, nothing beats the old Chevy rally wheels from the 60's and 70's.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

> ***** I know which ones you are referring to. They only came on the GXE models, unless special ordered. They are kind of rare.


 well...would you advise painting them black? or would that be sorta sh*tty to paint an exlusive wheel like that?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I like the ser spec V wheels very nice like windmills


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

These rims from an R34 GTR








and put on this car... but this is an 280ZX.... and I want it on my 280Z.. so my car is a bit smoother and cooler


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *i like the lexus is300 stock wheels, kinda remind me of se-r wheels and spec v wheels,,,,, i dont know, and plus theyre gunmetal *


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha no one likes the enkei arashi but me !

that awesome ! i can finally be unique !


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

not stock, but its my favorite wheel


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

stock wheels ,guys.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i like the wrx stock wheels too.


----------



## TrunkSlammer (Apr 6, 2003)

Not to far off topic, but is there a list of stock wheels that fit my year of Altima (99)

Thx
Patrick


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

'03 SVT Lightning Wheels or

Axis VPD


----------

